# Feral pigeon color varitaions



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

I have seen some interesting color variations amongst the local pigeon population- my two favorites- a wood-brown pigeon, that lives in the Boston common, and a pigeon with regular colors from the neck down, but snow white from the neck up- Have you seen any pigeons with unusual colors?\
Can pigeons be bred to produce desired colors?
I have never seen an albino pigeon, but im sure they're out there..
regards


tarn Stephanos


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tarn,

I took this photo of a visitor to my local flock not too long ago: http://www.rims.net/2005Oct09/target25.html

Yes, pigeons can be bred for color .. it's quite a little genetic undertaking as I understand it. Frank Mosca has a good site for beginners about this: http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a recent thread posted on an albino pigeon.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12237


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I've seen solid white pigeons around town. I had one join my favorite feral flock but unfortunately it got hit by a car and died. Lately I'm beginning to see solid white pigeons in other towns nearby which I never saw before. I'm beginning to wonder if someone is releasing these birds for weddings and then they somehow lose their way back home.

Once I saw someone's pet show up with the feral flock but I think it gradually went back home after a month. Haven't seen him since and he used to show up every day when I visited the flock with seed.

Now I'm starting to see redheads which I never saw before. Saw at least 3 or 4 of those. Beautiful black pigeons and then I see the white pigeons with streaks of black on them. I would love to know why there are or how there are so many different colorings among a feral flock. It just seems strange. Like, what causes a redhead to be born?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Project Pigeon Watch*

Cornell University's Lab of Ornithology has been interested in why pigeons come in so many different colors they call "morphs." So, Cornell started Project Pigeon Watch.

This is a worldwide project available to anyone interested. You receive materials to record the number of pigeons in your flock, their colors (they send you information on the various morphs used, e.g. Blue Bar, Pied, Spread, Checker, etc.) and information on pigeon mating behavior. That way, you can record which colored males court which colored females. Many schools have used this project and the children gain respect and appreciation for these wonderful birds.

For more information, just do a web search for Project Pigeon Watch.


----------

